# [OT] Root Server Erfahrungen?

## Wildhoney

Hi, 

ich wollte mir mit ein paar Freunden zusammen einen Root Server leisten und haette da ein paar Fragen an euch. 

Wir haben uns dieses Angebot ausgesucht:

Server4You -Power Server

Auf der Kiste soll spaeter Hauptsaechlich ein Mail und Web Server laufen. Warscheinlich auch mal ein Game Server. 

So nun seid ihr drann.

1. Hat jemand dort einen Root Server, oder kennt jemand der dort einen hat? Waere schoen wenn mir jemand Erfahrungsberichte liefern koennte.

2. Kennt ihr vielleicht einen besseren Anbieter fuer etwa die gleichen Konditionen? Besser insofern das ihr gute Erfahrungen liefern koennt.

Btw. unter Erfahrungen verstehe ich zum Beispiel Zuverlaessigkeit, Verfuegbarkeit, Support, Anbindung usw.. Ich denke ihr wisst auf was ich hinaus moechte. :) 

Ich bin dankbar fuer jede Anregung.

Regards,

Wildhoney

----------

## Tim Schumacher

Hi Wildhoney,

Ich habe zwar keinen Rootserver bei Server4You aber einen Puretec und bin hochzufrieden mit ihm. Der Server hat ein ähnliches Gebiet wie du es planst, also Mail, Web, etwas IRC und halt was man sonst noch so brauch  :Smile: 

Allerdings muss ich dazusagen das ich auch ein Sommerangebot von denen hatte und so nur 30  im Monat bezahl allerdings auch etwas weniger Hardware und nur 25 GB Traffic frei im Monat hab, für mich allerdings völllig ausreichend (Gerade ma 3 GB in 40 Tagen  :Smile: ). Der Billigste bei Puretec ist zwar etwas teuer als der von Server4You aber ich denke es lohnt sich.  Der Support ist auch 1a so gab es ohne murren von Schlund einen IPv6 Tunnel der auch monster stabiel ist. Und generel gab es bisjetzt noch keine vom RZ bedingten downtimes nur einmal ~10-20s reboot meinerseits wegen Kernelupdate.

Die Einrichtungsgebühren kann man sich sogar auch sparen indem man sich einen Account bei www.profiseller.de hohlt und sich dann den Rootserver darüber bestellt und dann halt Profision verhält in Höhe von 50   :Smile: 

just my 0.02 

so long

Tim

----------

## swain

ich würde immer schauen das es ein rescue system gibt...

ansonsten bist du auf hilfe angewiesen, wenn deine Kiste beim booten hängt oder kein ssh hat, weil die konfig falsch is  :Smile: 

ansonsten denke ich das sich die anbieter nicht viel tun, je nach einsatzgebiet vielleicht schauen ob die agb's da was nicht erlauben....

meiner steht bei puretec, weil die schon etwas länger nen rescue system haben, das rüsten die anderen alle erst so langsam nach...

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Also, wir haben einen Root Server von 1&1 die Defaultmaessig, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, mit einem SuSE bestückt sind *brrr*, das haben wir schnell mit Debian geändert. Den Traffic von 60 GB der frei ist, schöpfen wir so gut wie gar nicht aus, zusätzlich existiert im 1&1 Netz ein lokaler Debian Mirror den man benutzen kann und der immer aktuell ist (spart Geld, weil der Traffic im lokalen Netz logischerweise nicht verrechnet wird). Leider hatten wir 1-2 Mal einen Stromausfall, der Rechner ist zwar schnell wieder oben und man merkt es meistens daran dass die uptime doch auf einmal etwas wenig ist. Gut kann man verkraften, aber für knapp 49  im Monat, naja ... 

Wir steigen demnächst um zu IPX, da kostet der Gig 69 Cent und den Server kann man sich selber zusammenstückeln. Der Einrichtungspreis ist hier auch nicht unwesentlich mehr als bei 1&1, zu IPX und Serverhosting gab es eine Heise Newsticker Meldung.

----------

## MrTom

Schau mal in das aktuelle "Linux-Magazin". 

Da ist als Hauptthema Webhosting etc. mit Linux.

Auch ein Vergleichstest von verschiedenen Providern....

----------

## hopfe

IPX hatte vor kurzen ein recht gutes Angebot. 

monatlich 34,9 Euro

 *Quote:*   

> Prozessor CPU (INTEL)  	 2.0GHz Celeron
> 
> Hauptspeicher DDR 	256 MB
> 
> Festplatte ATA133 	40 GB
> ...

 

----------

## tacki

Passend zum Thema aus dem aktuellen Linux-Magazin:

Interview: Gentoo-Linux für Rootserver

Das Münchner Unternehmen Munich.net bietet dedicated Server mit Gentoo Linux an [http://www.munich.net]. Wir sprachen mit Thomas Obermair von Munich.net über das ungewöhnliche Angebot.

Linux-Magazin: Seit wann setzen sie auf Linux?

Obermair: Wir verfolgen das Projekt Linux seit seinen Anfängen Mitte der 90er. Mit Gentoo Linux arbeiten wir seit ungefähr neun Monaten.

Linux-Magazin: Warum vermietet Munich.net dedicated Server gerade mit Gentoo?

Obermair: Gentoo bietet ein klares Linux-Konzept. Es übertrifft damit technologisch die üblichen Distributionen mit ihren Versionen-Wettkämpfen. Gentoo ist für fortgeschrittene Benutzer ebenso geeignet wie für Entwickler.

Linux-Magazin: Was können Sie über die Kunden sagen, die sich Gentoo-Server mieten und welcher Zielgruppe würden Sie diese zuordnen?

Obermair: Unsere Kunden kommen zu 100 Prozent aus dem IT-Bereich. Die Kundschaft erstreckt sich zudem von Deutschland über Österreich, Belgien bis Kanada. Jeder von Ihnen hat schon Erfahrung mit dieser Distribution gemacht - offenbar gute.

Linux-Magazin: Wie sind die Rückmeldungen auf Ihr Angebot?

Obermair: Es sind mehrere Interessenten in der Woche, jeder weiß von Beginn an, dass es sich um Gentoo handelt. Das liegt unter Umständen daran, dass ein Teil von der Bannerwerbung unseres Gentoo-Rsync-Mirrors angezogen wird. Also, gewundert hat sich auf jeden Fall noch keiner. (agr)

---

Mal schnell abgetippt,

gruß,

tacki

----------

## MrTom

 *tacki wrote:*   

> Interview: Gentoo-Linux für Rootserver

 

Hab mir das Angebot mal angesehen. Finde es zu hoch.

Über 100 Euro für einen 1 Ghz Via und ca. 4 GB Transfer ist schon wirklich nicht wenig Geld.

Bin z.Z. auch auf der Suche. Finde aber nix was mich überzeugt.

Werde wohl selber einen 1"-Server kaufen und dann einen passenden Provider suchen. 

Wenn man etwas mehr Service will, sind die Root-Server zu umständlich und zu teuer (Backup etc). 

Wenn man sich zuvor etwas Gedanken macht, kann man bei eigener Hardware da schon selber einiges machen.

Und da die meisten Server-Hesteller inzwischen günstige 4  Stunden-Verträge anbieten, gibt bei Hardware-Problemen auch nicht so viel Ärger.

Denke aber, das es sich nur rechnet, wenn man einen etwas größeren Server möchte / braucht. Ansonten gibts ja schon ab 30 Euro gute Angebote. Und aus einem Debian / Suse / Redhat kann man ja immer noch ein Gentoo machen  :Wink: 

----------

## Wildhoney

Danke fuer Eure Beitraege, hat mir weitergeholfen.

mfg,

Wildhoney

----------

